# How to chum off the beach



## caseyray4487 (Jul 29, 2014)

Looking for ideas on how to put out chum while sharing off the beach..all ideas welcome


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Chumsicle and run it out on kayak near bait drops.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you don't need it. if I have scraps after cutting baits ill drop it when I drop the bait but it never makes a difference.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

^ this is true. I've ran out some chum before that made. Sometimes poured menhaden oil over. I don't go through the trouble chumming. 

Maybe if I was gonna be at the same spot for a few days I might


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I think that it's a bad idea if there are swimmers around.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

eym_sirius said:


> I think that it's a bad idea if there are swimmers around.


Do you really think we go sharking for big sharks with swimmers around? Come on now...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Do you really think we go sharking for big sharks with swimmers around? Come on now...


A lot of people actually do.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

eym_sirius said:


> I think that it's a bad idea if there are swimmers around.


I've as much right to the beach as the swimmers do. 

Of course, out of common courtesy I would never set up right in the middle of a bunch of people playing in the water ... and expect them to extend me the same courtesy if I'm there first.

The sharks are there (or not) either way.

Who knows .... could be swimmers are as much of an attractant to pique a shark's curiosity as chum? 

That said ... I've never chummed for shark from the beach & probably wouldn't.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> A lot of people actually do.


And those are the dumb ones. All the big sharkers I know and all the sharking sites those guys don't promote or condone that


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

AndyS said:


> I've as much right to the beach as the swimmers do.
> 
> Of course, out of common courtesy I would never set up right in the middle of a bunch of people playing in the water ... and expect them to extend me the same courtesy if I'm there first.
> 
> ...


Exactly, it's common courtesy. As much as I can't stand tourist and nosey beachgoers I wouldn't bring my reels and massive bait and paddle out next to their kids etc. 

Sure a lot of people do it in the daytime but it's probably a more secluded beach.

Sure " a lot of people do," but I doubt a lot of sharkers paddle bait out next to swimmers. I'm pretty sure I can vouch for a lot of sharkers


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have chummed a little in my shorts when walking out some to cast and thought I saw a big shark swim by.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I chummed some when I took my yak into the gulf for the first time. Apparently fish like raisin brand and coffee.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> I chummed some when I took my yak into the gulf for the first time. Apparently fish like raisin brand and coffee.


Lol wtf? I thought I was the one on heavy meds right now lol


----------

